# Flock Calling



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

So cockatiels flock call. Should we always answer them when they flock call us? I answer Monte most of the time but at other times I don't Today he called me about 6 times. I didn't answer. And then he just settled down to chattering away for about 20 minutes. If we respond every single time will it encourage them to just do it and do it until you do react and respond? What is the balanced thing to do?

Listening to him flock calling, and the post about having just one cockatiel now has me wondering if it's cruel to just have one because they are a flock bird. I'm feeling a tad guilty because maybe he's feeling lonely and missing his own kind. I was feeling a bit sad that he was calling but there wasn't going to be another cockatiel to call back.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If you constantly answer his calls, then he will expect you to come every time. You did right by ignoring him today. Ignoring is the only way to discourage. And if you only want one cockatiel, then there's not a problem with that. He will eventually adjust.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Often he flock calls and I answer. He does it again. I answer. Maybe a 3rd time. But then he is fine. It was just today he did it about 6 times. I think he just wanted to get out of his cage!!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Joe calls too and I answer, he settles after a while, he mainly calls when he knows I am at home but he cannot see me. But the reassurance that I am with him is good. When we are at work he's got the radio on.


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

Being new to cockatiels I am not sure what the flock call sounds like. My to birds are older, 18 to 24 months and I am I only in the process of gaining their trust. This morning right after uncovering the cage I heard a sound I had not heard before. I peeked in the room and it was the male bird. The call sounds like "doreeeet, doreeeet" like a whistling sound repeated several times then he's quiet for about 15 seconds before he does it again.
Is this what the flock call sounds like?? If yes, perhaps I am making more progress than I thought.Thanks all.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara will often flock call while I am watching TV if he hears me speak/laugh in the other room. I will answer once or twice, to let him know I'm near, but seldom go to him. 

Evenings 5-8 is Momma time, everything else gets put on hold to feed, support, love the hard working woman that supports us all. 


Arazonakid, sounds like it to me, but I'm no expert. 

When my budgie first started flock calling for me it was a simple 2 note call, as you said repeated 15-20 seconds later. His was a low note, then a high, so I just reversed it and sent it back, same 2 notes just order reversed. That became my standard flock call. I use it ever time I enter the room, anytime the birds get agitated and fly, etc.


----------

